# echo pb 251 starting issues



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

my neighbor (who's 87 years old, and coincidentally my barber) has a 2 year old echo handheld blower. his problem is he went to start it one day, and it wouldnt fire. i have looked over the entire motor, tested for spark (got plenty-i actually shocked myself its that powerful) and tried replacing the original plug with a brand new one. both plugs have the same numbers on them. however, i noticed with the old plug it would fire for 2 seconds then quit. with the new plug, it doesnt even fire, even though it has plenty of spark. can you guys help me (actually, my neighbor- i care about him alot)?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

STOP! Don't do anything else to it, put the spark plug back in and take it to an authorized warranty dealer. Echo units have a 5 year consumer warranty, so if it's only 2 years old, it is still under warranty.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

he already did that. they told him he's better off buying a new one


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Was it run without oil mixed in the fuel? It's not a spark problem if it's not worth repairing, in addition to the 5 year warranties, Echo units carry a lifetime warranty on the ignition module for the part only.

Check the compression, or take the muffler off and have a look at the piston and cylinder, this should tell the story.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

he has always run a 32:1 mixture in the blower. all major components look to be clean. i'm still stumped


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If that's the case then why did the service dealer tell him that he was better off buying a new one? You should try a different Echo dealer!


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

honestly i have no idea. but i havent had a chance to look at it since i've been busy with school, but next time i do i'll update you on any progress (or backtrack) i make


----------

